# Sigma announces the 18-50mm f/2.8 DC DN | Contemporary for Fujifilm X-mount



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 14, 2022)

Ronkonkoma, NY – November 14, 2022 – SIGMA Corporation of America, the US subsidiary of SIGMA Corporation (CEO: Kazuto Yamaki. Headquarters: Asao-ku, Kawasaki-shi, Kanagawa, Japan) is pleased to announce the SIGMA 18-50mm F2.8 DC DN | Contemporary for FUJIFILM X Mountmirrorless cameras. This addition allows users to enjoy a high-performance, high-quality, compact standard zoom lens in native mount on

See full article...


----------

